# Bulova Precisionist?



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Thought this may interest the smooth seconds crew: http://www.bestofwatch.com/?p=3

What do you guys reckon?


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

No one interested in these?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I am.

Would be interesting to see video to see how they compare to a tuning fork driven watch, and hear what they sound like.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! 

Mike


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome. This should be in the general watch discussion section. Great accuracy as well, 10 seconds per year!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ventura said:


> Thought this may interest the smooth seconds crew: http://www.bestofwatch.com/?p=3
> 
> What do you guys reckon?


I would have to say that it,s not a great inprovement on accuracy in 40yrs as some 1970s watches are better than this. I have a Omega f300 chrono that runs to about 4secs a year and I beleive Paul has a Megaquartz which will keep time to 1sec a year as will the marine chrono,s from Omega.


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Ventura said:


> Thought this may interest the smooth seconds crew: http://www.bestofwatch.com/?p=3
> 
> What do you guys reckon?


Thank you - nice link. I didn't know Bulova was sold! I have the original Bulova Accutron "fork" from 1964 - still a lovely watch.


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for this Ventura. I for one would be very interested as and when and IF, I suppose, Bulova produce a smaller - 35mm - size in a thin case. As a proud owner and wearer of 4 Accutrons I would love a modern - but nice looking - new baby. Interested to hear what Paul feels when he sees your very interesting post


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Saw these today in the local shopping centre.

VERY impressed. Superb dial and love the smooth sweep second hand.

I liked the cheapest (which is not like me!!) at Â£189 on an OK'ish brown leather strap. The dial was superb. Very clear, quite retro. Nice curved glass (mineral) and nice crown (swirl effect).

Just been seeing what the web says and whether I can find it much cheaper - answer seems to be no.

Definitely getting one.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

What store?

I've been itching to take a look at one of those.

Edit, just seen House of Fraser have them.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

H. Samuel in West Quay, Southampton have them in stock. Â£189 with leather strap, Â£250 with metal bracelet

also this http://bulovaprecisionist.com/en


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

And the good news is that Goldsmiths stock a few as well. Could be time to dig out the Tesco vouchers again.


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

Are any of these smaller than 44mm?? That's simply too big for me.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Temptation won (again) so I picked up the very nice Claremont with a black leather strap and the black dial tonite.

For the money (Â£189 and no discount - I did try) it looks like a very nice watch. It does wear quite big but I think once the strap has settled down and taken a set then this should feel ok.

There's a lot to like with the watch itself, though the packaging is pretty light (nice cushion!!) and the manual is generic and hopeless. I'm not even sure what the model number is - on the back it says C87764B and also what I assume is a serial number.

Going to wear it tomorrow (I've got a big meeting to go to, so it can come and feel important with me!!)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A second generation quartz movement in a modern watch at a fair price? That's refreshing, and most welcome.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> A second generation quartz movement in a modern watch at a fair price? That's refreshing, and most welcome.


I just wish they had a style I liked


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello.

I have only just go round to reading this post fully.

Two of my favorite watch companies coming together, Great news I hope they stick to tradition.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I had a chance to look at and try on the Champlain 96B131 at the weekend.

It's BIG - in a Breitling way. And heavy.

The dial is very attractive, but much as I liked it, it was too big for me so I'm pleased with my choice.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

To me... "Too Big" is like saying "Too Many"... I don't think it exists!


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I've not been getting on with the fit/feel of the watch - the leather strap doesn't feel good and it rotates around to end up uncomfortably on the upper edge of my wrist making it hard to read the time!!

I've just contacted Bulova (01923 226936) and spoke to a very helpful person in the Service dept. who is going top confirm with the States that the metal bracelet for

96B129

will fit my

96B127

and if it will, get a price and delivery estimate.

It will make the watch heavier (the bracelets are pretty chunky) but I want to enjoy wearing the watch as well as looking at it.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Missed this post first time round. I saw these in my local H Samuels recently, they had a big range of Bulova models, hadn't realised they had been resurrected (again?)

The Precisionist models looked quite good but a bit bland/bling ( if that makes sense?), nothing that jumped out against other similarly priced makes.

The second hand movement was quite nice though, kind of in between a hummer and an auto, sort of, if only the second hand logo didn't look quite so much like a pair of scissors. At least to me


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I picked mine up from Goldsmiths today, pictures soon to follow. Got to say I love the motion of the second hand, but I actually miss the 'hum'


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Think i will have one of these as well, a very nice watch for the money .


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> Ventura said:
> 
> 
> > Thought this may interest the smooth seconds crew: http://www.bestofwatch.com/?p=3
> ...


How much did they, do they, cost?

The Precisionist retails sub Â£300 and is guaranteed to within 10 seconds per year.

I will update you re accuracy when I've owned mine for 12 months.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Sir Alan said:


> I've not been getting on with the fit/feel of the watch - the leather strap doesn't feel good and it rotates around to end up uncomfortably on the upper edge of my wrist making it hard to read the time!!
> 
> I've just contacted Bulova (01923 226936) and spoke to a very helpful person in the Service dept. who is going top confirm with the States that the metal bracelet for
> 
> ...


Bulova came back to me very promptly. Â£72 gets me a stainless bracelet (from Bulova America) - I was VERY impressed with their Customer Service.

I'm going to go for this, I think it will suit the watch and make it more wearable on my wrist size.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Sir Alan said:


> Sir Alan said:
> 
> 
> > I've not been getting on with the fit/feel of the watch - the leather strap doesn't feel good and it rotates around to end up uncomfortably on the upper edge of my wrist making it hard to read the time!!
> ...


 Mine has the heavy stainless bracelet and it is quite heavy but very comfortable, you have made a good choice as in my opinion the watch is too bulky to be worn with a leather strap.


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

hamiltonelectric said:


> Are any of these smaller than 44mm?? That's simply too big for me.


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

No,I'm afraid they don't.They are following the growing trend to make "dress" watches in oversized cases.The odd thing is that they can fit the same movement in smaller cases-the ladies models-but they don't offer that option for those of us who don't have wrists like Arnold Schwarzenneger!


----------

